# Do we make a deal by the deadline?



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Just wondering what we all think


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Trade away Miller.For an expiring
And try trade Brooks for something substantial. 

And try find a legitamate starting NBA centre.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yea, this Brad Miller experiment has been a disaster.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Make it happen Morey

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=4lt4hjq


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

So there has been talk about:
Battier to Boston
Gerald Wallace to Houston


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

That would be fine by me if we could work out a 3 team deal. I'd also like to give up Budinger to give Terrance Williams some playing time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Things are not looking too good. Unless Morey is very, very silent. Not a single peep anywhere regarding the Rockets.

In all honesty though, if we make a trade for the sake of making one I wouldn't be happy with it. Either rebuild it or get some legit star and try to make it happen. I hate trades that simply extend us into mediocrity.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

There's talks of Rockets trying to get Gerald Wallace. Portland and Cleveland tried but talks went dead. 

Also talks of Battier for Thabeet and a 1st


----------

